# Rough Cruising in gear - help!



## adamgsx (Apr 11, 2004)

My 86 5k Turbo is having a strange problem,
When I'm in gear, decelerating (no throttle) the car will start shaking abruptly until I give it the slightest amount of gas.
Also, since this has started, starting off in first requires massive slipping of the clutch so it doesn't stall out.
It almost seems like it's not getting enough fuel at idle or no throttle. I'm not sure tho.
Has anyone else experienced this problem? Any help would be really appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Rough Cruising in gear - help! (adamgsx)*

I'm not sure if I fully understand your description. When decelerating, if you depressed the clutch would it stall out? Do you have to give it gas at idle to keep it running?


_Quote, originally posted by *adamgsx* »_It almost seems like it's not getting enough fuel at idle or no throttle. 

My first impulse is to say michelin man hose (intercooler to intake manifold) but it's really just a shot in the dark. With a big vacuum leak you could get these symptoms. If the hose is split it will likely be underneath on one of the ribs.


----------



## jetta2liter (Mar 15, 2004)

is it throwing any codes? could be a buttload of stuff. If it's the MM hose, you will not be getting much (if any) boost. Does it idle okay? If not, it could be the idle stabilizer. Are your spark plugs, wires, and dist. cap in good shape? ARE you getting any boost?


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (jetta2liter)*

not to try to make you should like a jerk or anything, but could it possibly be in 3rd gear....my 90q does that every once in the while cause the U joint at the end of the linkage is worn out. And if you are going slow enough in a gear the gear will hold you back and make the car buck a little.....just my 2 cents tho


----------



## 93Quattro90CS (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Rough Cruising in gear - help! (adamgsx)*

How fast are you going when you start to decrease speed. 
I'm having to replace the bushings on my (left lower control arm)
Because when i start to slow down from faster speeds....and also when i take a right corner without gas, my car will shudder a little bit...and not in the steering.
Just my two cents


----------



## DaTrueMoFaUkLe (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Rough Cruising in gear - help! (93Quattro90CS)*

very interesting...im having a similar issue. Every once ina while while crusing at a steady speed, or decelerating in gear my jetta starts to buck a little, however it runs nice and smoth when accelerating. I can usually get it to stop bucking if i drive it hard for a little bit. My clutch only has a few thousand miles on it so I dont think it could be that. I definatley need control arm bushings tho and my U joints are probably worn (111k)......


----------

